# Electric eel model c model j cables



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Any of y'all ever used the electric eel model c drain cleaner with the model j 7/8" cable and the 5/8" cables??How did they do and are they worth buying??thanks for any info


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> Any of y'all ever used the electric eel model c drain cleaner with the model j 7/8" cable and the 5/8" cables??How did they do and are they worth buying??thanks for any info


Sorry thought I was on the drain cleaning thread,biz if you can please move this to the drain cleaning thread,thanks


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The 5/8" dualmatic is great in the Model N. The 7/8" j-cable sucks, it's too weak for the model c


----------

